# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Në lartësitë ku fluturojnë Shqiponjat

## BvizioN

Pershendetje

Ne kete teme do postoj fotografi nga Alpet Shqiptare ne pergjithesi, po disa edhe nga krahinat e tjera Shqiptare.

Fotografite jane fotografuar nga turistet eksplorues *P-Pawel, K-Krzysiek, M - Maciek, T-Tomek* te cilet kane vizituar Shqiperine vite radhazi! Tomek, eshte po ashtu shok i imi fotograf i cili flet fjalet me te mira mbi mbresat dhe pershtypjet qe ka nga Shqiperia, vend i cilo do vazhdoj ta vizitoj vazhdimisht thote Tomek.

Fotografite postohen ne kete forum me autorizimin e plote te autoreve te fotografive.Faleminderit shume fotografeve te mesiperm mbi mundesimin e kesaj teme.

*Many thanks to Pawel, Krzysiek, Maciek and Tomek*

*PS: Komentet tuaja jane te mirepritura! Dialoged dhe bisedat e pafundme nuk kane vend ne forumin e fotografive dhe mund te transferohen aty ku kane vendin.Faleminderit.*



*Tre fotografite e para: Valbona dhe rrethinat e saja.*

----------


## BvizioN

*Nga maja e Jezerces*

----------


## BvizioN

*Hidrocentrali i Fierzes*



*Komani*



*Duke pritur Tragetin ne Koman*

----------


## BvizioN

*Perseri ne Koman*

----------


## BvizioN

*Pergjate lugines se Thethit*

----------


## BvizioN

*Lugina e Komanit*



*Diga e Fierzes*



*Lugina e Fierzes*

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

cfare vendesh!!!

Bravo shoku i ke qar keto foto

----------


## BvizioN

*Lugina e Valbones*

----------


## Daja-GONI

Mrekulli,te gjitha na i ka fale zoti.

----------


## BvizioN

*Bjeshket e namuna*

----------


## BvizioN

*Alpet Shqiptare !! Nje mrekulli e vertete natyrore !*





*Si dhe bregdeti Shqiptar!! Nje parajse e vertete !!*

----------


## ida1

WAW Zeri_i_Mirdites tu shtofte jeta , edhe pse shumicen e ketyre vendeve i kam pa me syt e mi, po me kishte marr malli shume, sidomos per luginen e valbones edhe komanin . Shum foto te bukura

----------


## Nyx

Uaa!!  Te lumshin duart qe i prure fotot ketu ne forum
thjesht MAHNITESE asgje me shum.

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit *ida1* dhe *angel_ j*

*Lugina e Valbones.*



*Perseri Bjeshket e Namuna*



*Thethi*

----------


## Flori

shum foto te bukura dhe shum interesante 

me te vertet shqiperia ka shum vende te bukura

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit *FlorI* dhe *thekthi*.


*Mikpritja, vyrtyt i Shqiptareve*

----------


## BvizioN

*Drejt majes se Jezeces*

----------


## BvizioN

*Thethi*



*Alpet Shqiptare*

----------


## PRI-LTN

Kete e bera sot ne Qafen e Vishes, prane Himares, edhe aty fluturojne shqiponja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PRI-LTN

Po sot, midis Vunoit dhe Dhermiut.

----------

